# Wanted a SB 9 follower rest



## Surprman (Jan 15, 2017)

I picked up what I thought was a SB 9 follower rest at the Cabin Fever Expo this weekend.  Turns out it is for a 10 inch lathe (the center is 1/2 inch too high).  Bummer.  It is in good shape (I stripped off the existing paint and there are no defects). Hopefully I can sell to someone with a 10 inch SB. or maybe there is someone out there with a 9 inch version they want to trade.  I know some have made brackets to use a 9 inch rest on a 10 inch lathe, but I don't think there is an easy fix in reverse.

Rick


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 15, 2017)

I have one for a 9".. South bend.trade??


----------



## Surprman (Jan 15, 2017)

A trade sound good - do you have a picture of the rest?

Rick


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 15, 2017)

Just took a couple.


----------



## Lordbeezer (Jan 15, 2017)

Will try the second picture again


----------



## Surprman (Jan 15, 2017)

It looks good.  Definitely looks a half inch shorter than the one I have!  I can send the 10 inch rest to you on faith this Friday.  Once you have it please send the 9 inch one to me.  I'll send you a private message and you can respond back to me with your address.

Thanks!

Rick


----------



## Surprman (Feb 1, 2017)

So Lordbeezer and I made the swap of our follower rests.  I spent this past weekend reprinting the rest.  This week I ran a few tests.  It works great.  You will notice two things in the attached pictures - 1) yes I cleaned up the lathe before I took the pictures (what can I say? I like a clean shop). and 2) I know the fingers are backwards.  The exact center of the rest is still not aligned exactly to the center of my lathe.  Maybe there are different variations for SB 9 inch lathes?  Anyway, it is close enough.  I'm going to make some custom roller bearing fingers that should line things right up.  I hope Lordbeezer is just as pleased with the trade as I am.

Rick


----------



## Lordbeezer (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm glad it's working out.sure looks better.nice lathe and paint.don't know why fingers are off a little.came off a older south bend 9".i'm good with the one from you.sold my 10k.making a adapter to use on my 11" Sheldon.thanks Phil


----------

